# Soviet watch for Olympics 1980



## zaxi (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello fellow watch-lovers

I have visited the ex-Soviet Republic of Georgia recently where a friend gave me a great gift: a special edition Soviet watch his grandfather had received for his participation in the preparation of the 1980 Olympics in Moscow. My friend told me that only 50 pieces of this watch had been produced. It is a mechanical metal watch, about 10mm thick, with a metal bracelet. The five Olympic rings decorate the watch along with a cyrillic inscription Â«Moskva 1980Â». Unfortunately, I do not know the brand of the watch; if I find it out, I will post it here.

Of course, I am not trying to sell this watch. I am just trying to find out about its history â€" I haven't found anything on the internet up to now. It seems to be a special edition indeed.

If you can provide any information about special edition Soviet watches or about this particular watch, please let me know. I appreciate all help.

Cheers,

zaxi.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not know the watch, do you have a picture of it ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have seen such a watch with a green dial, it was a paketa(Raketa, or rocket).

The Russians have made many "special edition" watches, but some realy were limited in numbers. I don't know how to determine this without contacting the manufacturer.(if it still has the data!).

We need a picture or the movement details, if you can take the back off. Don't do the latter unless you feel confident you won't damage the watch!!!

Take care of the watch, it does not matter what the monetary value is, just look after it.

As always, this is MVHO









Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Zaxi,

Try this:-

http://digilander.libero.it/cuoccimix/auto...iet-watches.htm

The green, oval Raketa part way down the page. Is that it?

Cheers.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Beat me to it Stan. Found that exact site whilst the forum was down!

I saw it somewhere else as well but I can't find that site now and I erase all my ie history and cookies every 24 hours!

btw that poljot is a Shturmanskie. will get around to doing a pic soon but the mrs doesn't know I've got it so I'm waiting til I'm alone just in case she walks in!

Will casually wear it in a few weeks time and when she says "is that another new watch" I'll reply "no I've had this one a while"! Won't be lying then will I!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Yeah, I've seen that Raketa somewhere else and going to try and find it again.

So it was a Shturmanskie then! Well done.

I got a CWC G10 through the post last week







. When it arrived, the missus said " What's that you've had?".

"Just another second hand watch". Waiting for " How much was it?". Nothing.

Looking at a G10 from a woman's perspective, it must cost about a tenner























Don't ya just love it?


----------

